# First time playing with another dog!!



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Tonight was the first night I've EVER seen Blitz play with another dog (I've had him for 2 years)! My friend and her 8 month aussie puppy went out to the forest to let the pups run around in the snow. Now Blitz knows this pup well, we go hiking all the time together but whenever she'd try to get him to play he'd usually just turn around and ignore her. Blitz used to be very reactive towards other dogs, especially males, he still has some issues but has improved leaps and bounds with the help of our trainer. Prior to training all interactions with other dogs have not gone well. 

Any who, we were just running around and throwing snow at the dogs, I think it might have triggered some puppy playfulness in Blitz, because the two of them were legitimately playing! I don't think he really "gets" it yet, he's still figuring how to interact with other dogs, maybe because he's known Olive for so long now that he's just starting to come out of his shell. I hope the relationship can stay positive and they can continue to grow together and he can continue to improve. 

I was just so excited to see him engage in play.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations! Try to keep the 'friendship' current. I think that once they find a friend that it is permanent. But, being GSDs, they are slow to find 'friends'.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Congratulations! Try to keep the 'friendship' current. I think that once they find a friend that it is permanent. But, being GSDs, they are slow to find 'friends'.



It's been such a long road...
We offleash hike together frequently, with all her puppy antics and jumping on him he has never once snapped at her. That's more than I can say for the random dogs who run up on us. 

He's ridiculously patient with her and puts up with her nonsense, I think they'll become even closer after she mellows out a bit.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Greydusk said:


> It's been such a long road...
> We offleash hike together frequently, with all her puppy antics and jumping on him he has never once snapped at her. That's more than I can say for the random dogs who run up on us.
> 
> He's ridiculously patient with her and puts up with her nonsense, I think they'll become even closer after she mellows out a bit.


He probably enjoys her jumping on him. Abby plays with dogs of different sizes and the ones that jump on her are part of the fun. She, too, is very slow to make friends but she adapts to the size of the dog.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> He probably enjoys her jumping on him. Abby plays with dogs of different sizes and the ones that jump on her are part of the fun. She, too, is very slow to make friends but she adapts to the size of the dog.


He tolerates the jumping, when he's had enough he walks away. 

I had to monitor the play as there were times he seemed a little intense for my liking...I don't know if it's just the way GSD's play or what. Olive didn't show signs of distress and was happy as a clam, I just didn't want things to get out of hand. 

Here's a pic of them from ages ago...Probably 5 months ago.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Cute pic. Abby plays with dogs that weigh 75, 30 and 13 pounds. She normally doesn't befriend dogs but when she does, watch out. They play very physically. Abby pins all of them but dogs have very good bite control and know when to be gentle so that they can play another day. It's chase, chase, wrestle, pin, get up, chase, etc. They have a GREAT time.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Well that makes me feel better then, there was a lot of growling, chasing, pinning-repeat. You can tell though he's not very good at the whole play thing, honestly I think this is the first time in his life he's played with another dog.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Greydusk said:


> Well that makes me feel better then, there was a lot of growling, chasing, pinning-repeat. You can tell though he's not very good at the whole play thing, honestly I think this is the first time in his life he's played with another dog.


They can get very vocal and it can be unnerving. I am lucky in that my last dog (mutt) played with my son's dog and they sounded like they were killing each other but there were never any injuries or hard feelings. Abby (GSD) is more vocal than the others and it does make me pay more attention but the other dogs are as happy as can be.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I've always heard people say that GSD's are very vocal when playing. However having seen him being very vocal and clearly not playing with another dog, I'm extra vigilant.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Greydusk said:


> I've always heard people say that GSD's are very vocal when playing. However having seen him being very vocal and clearly not playing with another dog, I'm extra vigilant.


Vigilance is smart. Just watch the other dogs, if they are OK then everything's OK.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh is a very friendly, exuberant player and makes a ton of noise and snorts and pounces right in front of other dogs faces, then does the whole open mouthed show off the big teeth thing. Lots of spi and snarling and wrestling and sounds like one of them is getting killed but he doesn't have a mean aggressive bone in his body. My friend that trains service dogs for veterans brings her dogs over to learn how to play with him- so don't let the big 'show' make you nervous. So glad Blitz has found some puppy love


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Stosh is a very friendly, exuberant player and makes a ton of noise and snorts and pounces right in front of other dogs faces, then does the whole open mouthed show off the big teeth thing. Lots of spi and snarling and wrestling and sounds like one of them is getting killed but he doesn't have a mean aggressive bone in his body. My friend that trains service dogs for veterans brings her dogs over to learn how to play with him- so don't let the big 'show' make you nervous. So glad Blitz has found some puppy love



His big "thing" was to put on this great big show, if the other dog didn't back down a fight was guaranteed. He was really quite the bully, he still can be toward other larger males if I'm not right there watching his every move and body posture. With Olive he's much more gentle and tolerant maybe it's a puppy license thing but hopefully as she matures they'll still be on good terms.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

That's so great.

GSDs are so vocal when they play. Sasha and her bff Roxy (yellow lab) love to play together. She'd known Roxy since Roxy was 8 weeks old (they obviously didn't play together then). I didn't let Sasha play with Roxy until she was probably 4 months old. Like your guy Sasha tolerated the puppy jumping up on her and biting her, but would just walk away when she'd had enough. Now that Roxy is older and plays more politely they have a ball! They play chase, Sasha pins Roxy, Roxy tries to catch Sasha, they jump on each other now, and run and run, take a little break, then run some more. 

It's so great to watch our dogs truly enjoy themselves.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Many GSD's, including mine, are also VERY vocal when playing with their owner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

My now 4yo (Today is his birthday!) male GSD used to be great friends with another 4 yo male GSD in our current training group. They would be playing and playing all the time even when they were adult unaltered males; but about 1 1/2 - 2 years ago it all changed all of a sudden. My dog walked up to the other guy who growled and snapped at him (and he was serious not playing!) and ever since then anytime my guy gets within about 6-8', the growls start and we have to keep them apart. My dog, on the other hand, who happens to be a very pushy dominant dog with some DA towards other dominant male dogs (but not bitches) , just looks at the other guy when he starts growling or lunging - just like he does with females or puppies who might show any aggression at all.

Almost like he doesnh't consider this dog to be any type of threat at all. Irritates the heck out of the other owner by the way!


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds like Blitz, codmaster, he used to be aggressive with all dogs, he has since improved greatly. Still has issues with males but we're working on it. I'm just excited he played with another dog, he's always been a rather serious dog.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

So we went out on a hike again today and I managed to take a video.


----------

